# Unidentified biting insect found in bedroom



## Andrew M 1976 (9 mo ago)

Hello. Does anyone know what this is? Got a load of bites on my leg and found a couple of these in the bedroom. It is only 2-3mm. Hoping it isn’t an infestation as not the first time I have been bitten recently. 
Thanks.







H


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks like a beetle. Try searching tiny dark slender biting beetle for your area.

Where do you live, in general?


----------



## Andrew M 1976 (9 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> It looks like a beetle. Try searching dark, slender biting beetle for your area.
> 
> Where do you live, in general?


I live in the UK in the south in Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

It may or may not be the culprit, I would not rule out another type of bug.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What popped up was biting midge. Are you near a pond or body of water? They're attracted to light & end up in windows.
Apparently, they cost NZ a fortune fighting them.


----------



## Andrew M 1976 (9 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> What popped up was biting midge. Are you near a pond or body of water? They're attracted to light & end up in windows.
> Apparently, they cost NZ a fortune fighting them.


 I managed to get a side picture. Thinking it might be a flea?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

You are correct that is a flea


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't know what is available in your country as far as pest control, but here is a link for products to use in the USA,
I would suggest the Alpine if available.





__





Flea Control Products | Flea Killers


Kill fleas completely with long lasting professional products. Use what the pros use. Fast Free Shipping




diypestcontrol.com


----------



## Andrew M 1976 (9 mo ago)

Steve2444 said:


> I don't know what is available in your country as far as pest control, but here is a link for products to use in the USA,
> I would suggest the Alpine if available.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. We bought the house from people with an elderly dog - guess they left some behind!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Also, I believe "Hot Shot" brand of Flea Bomb is highly rated, again if available.
Given the price difference over here, Alpine is more expensive, but then you don't have to evacuate the home till the bomb clears.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Are you sure you don't have at least two types of insect? Look at the legs. They look totally different to me. One may be a harmless beetle that likes windows. Fleas want to be where they can reach warm- blooded creatures.


----------



## Andrew M 1976 (9 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> Are you sure you don't have at least two types of insect? Look at the legs. They look totally different to me. One may be a harmless beetle that likes windows. Fleas want to be where they can reach warm- blooded creatures.


photos are of the same insect from different angles.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fleas don't have legs like that & they don't have a straight long body.

Bombing should work.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

There are 300 different species of flea in the USA, 2500 world wide.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve2444 said:


> There are 300 different species of flea in the USA, 2500 world wide.


Find a flea with long straight legs and a long thin body! They survive by jumping up to their prey. Big thigh muscles or whatever it's called in science. 

I'm not denying he has fleas, I just think there are at least two kinds of insects. Everyone's vision is different.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

I also suspect that 1st picture is not a flea. Too long/lanky. But beware fleas are not so easy to get rid of. Make sure you get the poison that includes the ingredient that also kills the eggs. Otherwise, just short term eradication.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

First set of pic's I have no idea what that is, but the second set is a flea.

And you never have just one flea.


----------



## Andrew M 1976 (9 mo ago)

I have bought flea traps and a spray which should do the job - doesn’t just kill fleas and works on eggs etc as well (couldn’t get the one recommended here in the UK but found similar). Hopefully that solves the problem. If it doesn’t I will try diatomaceous earth. After that I guess call in pest control. 

Thanks everyone for help on here.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I always found flea bombs to be the best if you don't have a lot of pets & it sounds like you don't. It only takes a couple hours.

I don't know if they include the egg killing chemical.


----------



## Bill McC (Sep 15, 2021)

Andrew M 1976 said:


> Hello. Does anyone know what this is? Got a load of bites on my leg and found a couple of these in the bedroom. It is only 2-3mm. Hoping it isn’t an infestation as not the first time I have been bitten recently.
> Thanks.
> View attachment 690481
> H
> View attachment 690482


I would suggest an Ozone generator, evacuating the house for a day or whole night, and just letting it run for as many hours as the unit suggests. It will kill anything even plants so take anything you love out of the house. The units shut off on their own if you set the timer. It creates a rather deadly gas that only seems to hurt living things. 

Sincerely, 

William McCormick


----------

